# Awesome Surge app for iOS



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

*****UPDATE on app! This is a must have app. Three month subscription is only $12. And it paid off in just one fare last night. It's the only way to see if uberSelect is surging. A select surge at 1.8 still pays more than a 3.1 surge. So you have the opportunity to decided if you want to stay on select or go x. Almost all my fares were select surges. *****

I came across a great app called 2x Surge on the Apple Store. Sorry they don't make an android version.

This app replaces the need to use the Uber pax map. The app either uses your current location or you can designate several locations to watch. It notifies you when it surges when it drops. It has a graph so you can track the surging in a specified area so you can plan when and where you want to drive. It does require a subscription but well worth it.

Go to their website and check it out http://www.surgeapp.org

If you decide you want to sign up, pm and I'll give you a code so we both get a free month

Forgot to mention. The app also tells you when uberSelect and uberXL are surging. This is something the partner app does not do.

Also forgot to mention, you can export the surge date/time to cvs file. So if your not properly paid for a surge you have documentation that at a certain time and date and location it was surging.


----------



## mmcmah (Apr 28, 2016)

Interesting app. I can see how it could be quite useful, although you'll still need to look at the pax app to see where other cars are located.

As an aside, the Partner app does show Select surge, but only if you're signed in on a Select only profile. This app is obviously a lot more useful.

I'll PM you. Thanks!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Actually the Denver office told me the app only shows uberX surge not select. What is awesome is you can watch the history. Determine whether to go X or select. For instance last night X was surging at 3.1 select at 1.8. The 1.8 still pays more than 3.1 on X. I'll post some screen shots later.


----------



## HOOSIERGAL (Mar 20, 2016)

The downside...you only have the option of 10 locations


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

HOOSIERGAL said:


> The downside...you only have the option of 10 locations


Yeah but that's minor to the value I've gotten from it. You can watch the trend of those location. Get notified when surge stars and after studying the graphs for a few days know where to be for surge. I especially like that it shows select surge. It paid for itself in the first night I used it.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi there, I'm the developer of this app. I am working on an Android version of the app. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

SurgeApp said:


> Hi there, I'm the developer of this app. I am working on an Android version of the app. I had a detailed post on this forum about the app, but the admins removed it recently. Let me know if you have any questions.


I love your app! Thank you for creating such an awesome tool to help drivers. I'm still a new drivers and it has helped me create my driving strategy. Especially because I want to avoid downtown as much as possible.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

FAC said:


> I love your app! Thank you for creating such an awesome tool to help drivers. I'm still a new drivers and it has helped me create my driving strategy. Especially because I want to avoid downtown as much as possible.


Your welcome, I'm glad you are loving the app. I created it with the intention of helping drivers out!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SurgeApp said:


> Your welcome, I'm glad you are loving the app. I created it with the intention of helping drivers out!


any chance you will be making a version for riders too?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nobody has mentioned this...but any chance you will make a Lyft prime-time version?


----------



## Padraig (May 28, 2016)

SurgeApp said:


> Your welcome, I'm glad you are loving the app. I created it with the intention of helping drivers out!


Thanks for taking the time to make this! Will check it out when I get back on wifi later. Question before then: what kind of support does this offer for SUV/Black? San Diego market.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

14gIV said:


> any chance you will be making a version for riders too?


Are there missing features/functionality that would make it better for riders?



Agent99 said:


> Nobody has mentioned this...but any chance you will make a Lyft prime-time version?


I am working on the Android version right now. Down the road I may add Lyft support, it will depend on demand.



Padraig said:


> Thanks for taking the time to make this! Will check it out when I get back on wifi later. Question before then: what kind of support does this offer for SUV/Black? San Diego market.


The app supports tracking all products available through the Uber API. SUV/Black is supported for San Diego.


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

Uber attorneys effectively neutered this app


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ubermikein said:


> Uber attorneys effectively neutered this app


I'm still using it successfully. For example, just yesterday I got an Uber ping which was .3x above the surge multiplier showing in Surge App for the current area. It helped me decide to take the ping.

Also, a Lyft version of the app was recently released and it works excellently.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I'm still using it successfully. For example, just yesterday I got an Uber ping which was .3x above the surge multiplier showing in Surge App for the current area. It helped me decide to take the ping.
> 
> Also, a Lyft version of the app was recently released and it works excellently.


Our Lyft version was released this week.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't get it/ Please explain to me why I, a mere UberX driver, should subscribe to this. What would I get that the Partner or Passenger app won't give me for free?

Also, is an android version available yet?


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I don't get it/ Please explain to me why I, a mere UberX driver, should subscribe to this. What would I get that the Partner or Passenger app won't give me for free?
> 
> Also, is an android version available yet?


We had more functionality before Uber forced us to remove support for multiple locations and historic data. Now Surge allows you to easily check the surge at a location. You can get notifications of when a surge starts, changes, and ends. The Today Widget allows you to see the surge at your current position without even launching any app.

Worked on the Android version is paused. If enough users still want a single location version for Android, we will look in to it.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for your answer. I'm an android user, and not interested. 

Here's why. Many times I've been in zones when a surge appears, goes up, goes down, and goes away. All without ever getting pinged. Far as I can tell, the surge bears no relationship to actual demand. Except maybe an inverse one -- maybe the real intent is to suppress demand in some areas without enough drivers.

If your app could rationalize surge enough to make it a viable tool to actually GET surge rides reliably, I'm in.

Any stats available to show actual performance or income improvement between using and not using the app?


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)

Subscribed and used your app for the first time this weekend. Drove nothing but surges above 1.6x using it, and it worked perfectly.

Sent you one suggestion via in-app email: When I'm on a trip, all I'm really looking for is the surge to fall below my preset rate; so I can switch to no longer accepting rides and not get a standard rate ride stacked on me. Would be MUCH easier to have two different notification sounds (one for increase, one for decrease) instead of pulling eyes off the road to read the small text at the top of the screen each time your app dings to see which direction surge is heading in. Not sure what's possible, but a unique sound at the point you cross over/under your threshold would be even better, since that's all the matters when I already have another pax in the car, or when I'm waiting to go online.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

dentedcan said:


> Subscribed and used your app for the first time this weekend. Drove nothing but surges above 1.6x using it, and it worked perfectly.
> 
> Sent you one suggestion via in-app email: When I'm on a trip, all I'm really looking for is the surge to fall below my preset rate; so I can switch to no longer accepting rides and not get a standard rate ride stacked on me. Would be MUCH easier to have two different notification sounds (one for increase, one for decrease) instead of pulling eyes off the road to read the small text at the top of the screen each time your app dings to see which direction surge is heading in. Not sure what's possible, but a unique sound at the point you cross over/under your threshold would be even better, since that's all the matters when I already have another pax in the car, or when I'm waiting to go online.


Thank you for the suggestion. We did see your email. We are adding support to have three different sounds for the notifications. One for surge start/increase, the second for surge decrease, and the third for surge ended.


----------



## Lance A (Aug 13, 2016)

OK, I have to admit it, as both a user and a software developer (trying to build and market my own software for Uber Drivers ..), this product just nails it! It's beautifully simple and effective. I suspect the monthly subscription fees are paid back in increased revenue " in one fare " after using the program.

Hat's off to Surge Development... you scored a grand slam.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

Lance A said:


> OK, I have to admit it, as both a user and a software developer (trying to build and market my own software for Uber Drivers ..), this product just nails it! It's beautifully simple and effective. I suspect the monthly subscription fees are paid back in increased revenue " in one fare " after using the program.
> 
> Hat's off to Surge Development... you scored a grand slam.


Thank you so much Lance!


----------



## Lance A (Aug 13, 2016)

SurgeApp said:


> Thank you so much Lance!


Are you willing to take a look at my app and give me some feedback? I'm in Beta right now in TestFlight. Here's some screenshots:
https://www.facebook.com/lance.amundsen

If so, I just need an email for test flight. Send it to either [email protected] or [email protected].

Struggling to find testers.... sigh.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

Lance A said:


> Are you willing to take a look at my app and give me some feedback? I'm in Beta right now in TestFlight. Here's some screenshots:
> https://www.facebook.com/lance.amundsen
> 
> If so, I just need an email for test flight. Send it to either [email protected] or [email protected].
> ...


Sure, I'll gladly test the app.


----------



## pipnalip (Aug 4, 2016)

to 2x dev where all those function that i have seen on screenshots? 4.99 months for about half functionality com[pare your Lyft app, I want my money back for uber version I've just subscribed for the premium


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

pipnalip said:


> to 2x dev where all those function that i have seen on screenshots? 4.99 months for about half functionality com[pare your Lyft app, I want my money back for uber version I've just subscribed for the premium


Uber forced us to remove support for multiple locations and historic data. We have reduced the premium price to $2.99 per month to reflect the reduced functionality. Please message our support staff at [email protected] if you would like a refund.


----------



## pipnalip (Aug 4, 2016)

How can I download older version that works?


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

pipnalip said:


> How can I download older version that works?


At the moment it isn't possible to download older versions of the app outside the AppStore.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Main benefits of using Surge app

1. Instant surge information.

The Uber driver app sometimes doesn't show the available surge areas. The surge map simply is not working, and you don't know it's not working.

When the Uber surge map is working the surge multiple data is time delayed. So, you are getting information but the information is up to 45 seconds ago and is not up-to-date. That is 45 seconds you waste, not knowing if the surge multiple is going lower or higher. That can be 44 seconds too much when you are having to make split-second decisions about whether to go off-line, online, or accept a ping. While you are driving around in or near a surging area, the Surge app is giving you instant information to make decisions.

2. Background surge monitoring

It can be unsafe or impractical to be constantly staring at the driver app to see when surge has begun. The premium version of the Surge app allows you to focus on your driving, or whatever else you're doing, and be notified when surge has begun in your area.

Using background monitoring, you can watch TV or do other things and wait until the app notifies you that surge has begun so you can go online. Or, perhaps you're in the middle of a ride, and get a discreet notification showing the surge multiple at the top of the screen while you're busy looking at your navigation app. Another situation is where you are trying to decide how long to wait for the passenger who wasn't ready when you arrived. You can adjust your willingness to wait by the real time surge information you get from Surge app.

3. Surge app helps you to make fast decisions about when to switch between one app (Lyft) and another app (Uber).


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I use this app and the lyft version to monitor surge mainly while enroute to enable or disable online mode so I don't get below surge stacks. 

I really, really wish it would still monitor multiple locations simultaneously and show trending. Actually it would be HUGE if it had the lyft style interface and I could at least "finger" each location and have the "line" update with current surge as opposed to updating as an alert while in the list view. 

ShawnsUber


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

ShawnsUber said:


> I use this app and the lyft version to monitor surge mainly while enroute to enable or disable online mode so I don't get below surge stacks.
> 
> I really, really wish it would still monitor multiple locations simultaneously and show trending. Actually it would be HUGE if it had the lyft style interface and I could at least "finger" each location and have the "line" update with current surge as opposed to updating as an alert while in the list view.
> 
> ShawnsUber


Surge used to have support for multiple locations with a historic graph, like Primetime, but Uber forced us to remove it at the beginning of July.


----------



## Cop35758 (Sep 9, 2016)

What's the estimated date for the android release?


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

Cop35758 said:


> What's the estimated date for the android release?


We don't have a release date yet for the android release.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

SurgeApp said:


> Surge used to have support for multiple locations with a historic graph, like Primetime, but Uber forced us to remove it at the beginning of July.


How did they force you to remove it? Seems from the new reviews that this was at one point a very useful app for drivers but now not so much.


----------



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

This app is awesome, especially for the price. I am a part-timer that only drives surge, and cannot stare at the map all day. This is perfect! Does it update every minute? Would be even better if it updated every 10 seconds or so, but I'm sure Uber has limits on their API.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

dbsanders said:


> This app is awesome, especially for the price. I am a part-timer that only drives surge, and cannot stare at the map all day. This is perfect! Does it update every minute? Would be even better if it updated every 10 seconds or so, but I'm sure Uber has limits on their API.


It updates instantly, usually. YMMV.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I could be wrong but I "think" it updates once a minute, seems to for me at least. Still the best app out for this I think, even crippled. 

That said DO NOT get SurgePartner, it does not work AT ALL and there support sucks, they charge for the app that doesn't even work, and they want a monthly fee.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I live and work in an are that typically does not have any real surge moments. Except for when all the bars let out in a certain time. The area that i do work, does pay a nice rate, but outside my area, the rate gets reduced to half. The areas that are in surge, are typically cities more in the northern part of the state. Not the kind of places I really want to be driving in either. Totally congested, and sometimes, not the area i would feel safe in.

I am not sure if this app would help me.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

It would tell you immediately when your area surged without having to stare at your phone. That to me, for a free app is pretty AWSOME.


----------



## waiting4l (Sep 1, 2016)

FAC said:


> *****UPDATE on app! This is a must have app. Three month subscription is only $12. And it paid off in just one fare last night. It's the only way to see if uberSelect is surging. A select surge at 1.8 still pays more than a 3.1 surge. So you have the opportunity to decided if you want to stay on select or go x. Almost all my fares were select surges. *****
> 
> I came across a great app called 2x Surge on the Apple Store. Sorry they don't make an android version.
> 
> ...


What's the code I want to try


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

so, I had the chance to use this last night. I was positioned where I knew the 2Am Surge would happen. Uber app off. Nothing was sowing on the Uber map, but had the surge monitor on. Watched it start climbing, and finally pulled the trigger when it hit 2X, got pinged in 20 seconds, and turned a 40 dollar fare into a 80 fare. I probably could have waited another minute, because I did see it get as high as 3x in my notifications. But at the same time, it was my first venture with it. 

Will definitely be using this in the background more often.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

SurgeApp said:


> We don't have a release date yet for the android release.


Any word on this Android version yet??


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

Is this still a good app to use? I just started in October, and starting to do airports now in DFW, talked with a guy who told me a surge was coming in "a minute or 2" last night and I was wondering how he knew that, maybe he was using something like this. Even told me how far the nearest cars were, which I guess drove the surge predictability.... Does this do that?


----------

